# DC area riders i need help with a route



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

can anyone tell me a safe route to get from the Capitol Crescent Trail at its end (boat house) over to the Navy Annex/Henderson Hall? I never have gone to the Virginia side.

thanks
jim


----------



## JMac (Oct 23, 2005)

You can follow the river to the memorial bridge, then take that across the river. There you can pick up the Mount Vernon trail, and take that to the 4 mile run trail, which should take you close to the Navy annex. I think.


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*Thanks*

I will try that this weekend to see how it works!
jim


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

jimcav said:


> I will try that this weekend to see how it works!
> jim


it looks like the navy annex is closer to ronald reagan and is in Crystal City?

There is a loop that goes under gw parkway and takes you to crystal city.

I don't know exact location of the annex.


----------



## Spongedog (Aug 6, 2005)

The Navy Annex is behind the Pentagon on the south side. I have never tried to ride there before. I have an idea, but I am not sure about the legality. If you cross the Memorial Bridge and ride towards Arlington Cemetery, you could get on 110 (Jefferson Davis Highway) to the Pentagon. That goes right into the Pentagon parking lot in about half a mile.

The only other option is a bit out of the way. If you go accross the Memorial Bridge and go to National Airport, you can ride up to a bridge that goes to Crysal City. Make a right on Crystal Drive and then a left on 23rd ST. Make a right on Eads St, and that goes directly to the Pentagon...on a completely legal route. 

If you are commuting, I would go for the short cut and take a chance on 110. It will save you about 6 miles.


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

Spongedog said:


> If you are commuting, I would go for the short cut and take a chance on 110. It will save you about 6 miles.


There's no need to get on 110. Once you cross the Memorial Bridge, there's a paved bike path that parallels 110 alongside Arlington cemetary and it will take you almost directly to the Navy Annex.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

ElvisMerckx said:


> There's no need to get on 110.


I've ridden Rt 110 once.....in the snow with no shoulder available. Nothing like having cars whizzing by at 55+ mph just inches off your elbow.

Another route from from the Mt Vernon Trail to the Pentagon parking lot is to follow the trail along Washington Blvd (Rt 27) that passes over Rt 110 and other parts of the road spaghetti. Pardon the squiggly hand-drawn red line - I'm on my fourth cup of coffee this morning.


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*ken thanks*

i go over the memorial bridge, go around the traffic circle, onto the bike path that connect to the MT V trail, but instead follow the path to the sidewalk that is only on one side of the road--i believe it is washington blvd. that gets me to the edge of teh pentagon parking and then i just go up the hill to ward columbia pike or whatever it is right where the navy annex is. 

thanks
jim


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

KWL said:


> I've ridden Rt 110 once.....in the snow with no shoulder available. Nothing like having cars whizzing by at 55+ mph just inches off your elbow.
> 
> Another route from from the Mt Vernon Trail to the Pentagon parking lot is to follow the trail along Washington Blvd (Rt 27) that passes over Rt 110 and other parts of the road spaghetti. Pardon the squiggly hand-drawn red line - I'm on my fourth cup of coffee this morning.


Two things:

First -- You're NUTS! Riding along 110. I wouldn't do it even now that it's been repaved, let alone in the snow.

Second -- Google Maps RULES.


/riding along 110.... that's just crazy talk....


----------

